# superdrol low back pain



## w.axl (May 14, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone who has taken superdrol has had any low back pain?


----------



## gogo (May 14, 2006)

Grab some L Taurine try it at 3g's a day.


----------



## topolo (May 14, 2006)

very common side effect


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 14, 2006)

Yea, I had the same problem. I also had to drink alot more water because my joints were killing me.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (May 14, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> very common side effect


Werd.


----------



## Skin&Bones (May 15, 2006)

Other than the sides, How do you like the superdrol?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 15, 2006)

It was good, alot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## w.axl (May 17, 2006)

superdrol is pretty good i have gotten stronger on it. but m1t was the shit


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2006)

I had very bad low back pain with M1T.


----------



## topolo (May 17, 2006)

Skin&Bones said:
			
		

> Other than the sides, How do you like the superdrol?



Didn't do much for me.....even at high doses


----------



## TheCurse (May 17, 2006)

lol


----------



## Du (May 17, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I had very bad low back pain with M1T.


 
The cramps are part of the gig... just gotta deal with it.


----------



## BcHawk_99 (May 19, 2006)

So how does the stuff work...is it worth the money to get it...


----------



## Mags (May 20, 2009)

Prince said:


> I had very bad low back pain with M1T.


 
Me too. It got so bad I couldn't squat toward the end of the cycle, and eventually I had to cut the cycle short.


----------



## Mags (May 20, 2009)

BcHawk_99 said:


> So how does the stuff work...is it worth the money to get it...


 
M1T was good, but, in my opinion, the sides aren't worth it. I had much better results from H-drol: I got stronger, bigger, leaner and harder than on M1T. As for the Suprdrol, I've never used it, but I think it's similar to M1T in gains and sides. I thought the money I spent on the H-drol was worth every penny. However, H-drol has taking its toll on my system, so if you're looking to run a cycle with a methyl-based PH, watch how you go.


----------



## tatteredsaint (May 20, 2009)

w.axl said:


> i was wondering if anyone who has taken superdrol has had any low back pain?



I had bad back pumps with superdrol -8g l-taurine, and scivation sesamin gave me some relief


----------

